

Ask HN: Open Source Task API Spec - pspeter3

After the demise of Astrid, I've been thinking about open source task formats. Todo.TXT seems like a good start but is missing a lot of features. Do people think that a REST API standard for tasks that clients could integrate and developers
could build is a good idea? Features I would want to include are duration, repetition, scheduled date, due date, subtasks, following, commenting, projects, tags and sign on with persona.
======
ambiate
Do not undersell yourself on this idea. Every business has some form of
task/project management. It is a booming field.

I am assuming duration is 'expected time to complete task.'

If I am assigned a task, I generally report how much time I spent on the task.
A duration works in some situations, but time spent is usually what I am
interested in when it comes to business oriented tasks. Each month-end I have
to do certain activities, remind me and let me easily document that January
took 1 hour, February took 30 minutes, and March took 6 hours (probably an
issue in quarter-end processing!).

Merge the idea of task manager and time manager to result in a project
manager! There are huge profits in this business.

Multiple users on the same task, gathering metrics, making graphs, segmenting
tasks (verb1, verb2, verb3), showing cost center distribution, etc.

~~~
pspeter3
So you think it would be better to be a business? I feel like Asana does a lot
of that very well.

